# Replaced piston and cylinder (No start now) Help Please !!!!



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay some may have been reading my problems with this 31cc motor, anyways the motor was seized when I got it, I discovered the piston and rings were busted, also scarred the block. I got another piston and block and replaced, now I cannot for the life of me get the thing to start. I have spark and gas but it just will not run. I took plug out and left it next to opening of plug hole and pulled the rope and I got two or three fire flames. I put plug back in and still no start. I mean it never even sounds like its going to start. Could I have put something back wrong when replacing piston and block? This was new parts so I am pretty sure they are ok. I am at my witts end and cannot for the life of me figure this one out. Could I be getting spark at the wrong time? I had the whole motor apart, could it be the timing some way? If so how can I check for this?

Viper


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As I said in the other thread I would say that since you had the clutch come loose that the flywheel key is sheared. The flywheel key locates the flywheel properly on the crannkshaft.

Please don't start more then one thread for the same unit as it as it makes it much harder to keep track of what you are working one.


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

hankster said:


> As I said in the other thread I would say that since you had the clutch come loose that the flywheel key is sheared. The flywheel key locates the flywheel properly on the crannkshaft.
> 
> Please don't start more then one thread for the same unit as it as it makes it much harder to keep track of what you are working one.


Sorry for not knowing the rules, I did not find the flywheel key sheered, The clutch had just spun loose. I actually did not even see a key in the flywheel. Is the flywheel pressed on? How do I remove to inspect what you are talking about? Thanks for the help........

Viper


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

a made into the flywheel deal most likely


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are no "rules" about it but keeping all of the information about one unit in one thread helps everyone follow what you have done so far. As bugman said, the key is molded into the flywheel.


----------



## hasady93 (Sep 11, 2005)

I would check the flywheel,it will either have a key made right into the flywheel or one that is on the crank.Sis you happen to check piston to cylinder wall for clearance and did you put the ring in the cylinder to check ring end gap.I would also check compression to see what it is,even if the parts are new doesnt mean they cant fail.


----------



## catoma (Oct 15, 2005)

I would try another plug as sometimes a plug will fire when outside the cylinder but will not fire under compression. Have had brand new plugs that were bad before.


----------



## BobHen (Nov 4, 2005)

Viper32 said:


> Okay some may have been reading my problems with this 31cc motor, anyways the motor was seized when I got it, I discovered the piston and rings were busted, also scarred the block. I got another piston and block and replaced, now I cannot for the life of me get the thing to start. I have spark and gas but it just will not run. I took plug out and left it next to opening of plug hole and pulled the rope and I got two or three fire flames. I put plug back in and still no start. I mean it never even sounds like its going to start. Could I have put something back wrong when replacing piston and block? This was new parts so I am pretty sure they are ok. I am at my witts end and cannot for the life of me figure this one out. Could I be getting spark at the wrong time? I had the whole motor apart, could it be the timing some way? If so how can I check for this?
> 
> Viper


 Try putting a little (1/2 tsp) of oil in the cylinder when you have the plug out. Then replace the plug and try again. You may not be getting enough compression for the gas to ignite in the cylinder.


----------

